# Ultegra SL vs Dura-Ace



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

Thinking about new Madone 5.2 (complete Ultegra SL) vs 5.5 (mostly Dura-Ace component + Race X Lite Crankset  and SRAM cassette)

Looked back to May and couldn't find a thread on Ultegra SL weight (I'm sure if there is one of you will remind me  )

Looking at Shimano, velonews, weightweenies, etc best I can conclude is there is approx 77g diff (1844g vs 1767g) between detailleurs, crankset, shifters, and brakeset group. 

Anyone disagree w/ weight diff estimates here?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

SL is 97 grams lighter than regular ultegra. I like the new color, but thats just not enough weight savings, especially considering sram's red gruppo coming out.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

The ultegraSL offers a compact crank in their line up which is interesting. However it looks like Dura-Ace may be upgraded with a new crankset with carbon fibre arms. Question is will they release it soon or wait until electronic dura-ace to introduce that crankset...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM Rival is noteable cheaper and lighter than Ultegra SL.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't SRAM Rival just a hair lighter than Dura-Ace?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think Rival with a Dura-Ace cassette is lighter than Dura Ace--and Force with a Dura-Ace cassette is lighter than Record. Just think... the Red cassette is supposed to be a lot lighter than Dura-Ace.... could be all SRAM and easily the lightest at any of the 3 levels.


----------

